# Corratec superbow cross



## Slayerinc4 (12. September 2009)

hi,Ich bin ein absoluter neuling was das fahrrad angeht und hab dieses Bike rein zufällig gefunden.
http://cgi.ebay.de/CORRATEC-28-SUPE...äder?hash=item1e583ec8df&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Was haltet ihr von diesem bike?
Könnt ihr es empfehlen?

LG Slayer


----------

